# New supplier



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone whom is interested I found a new supplier that has a special going on right now buy 4 hanks of cord and get the 5 for free also if u spend over 50 dollars free shipping as well hit me up if anyone is interested


----------

